# FreeBSD 11.1



## fernandel (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi!

The FreeBSD 11.1 was the last one which KMS driver worked on my computer. From version 11.2 I am using scfb driver. I do not have a server just a desktop and online is just email and Internet.
How safe is to downgrade or fresh install unsuported version 11,1, please? Or is it possible to have dual boot?

Thank you,


----------



## getopt (Nov 13, 2020)

fernandel said:


> The FreeBSD 11.1 was the last one which KMS driver worked on my computer.


Why did you choose the "Off-Topic-Forum" without mentioning the specs of your "computer"?

*Release 11.4* (June, 2020)    _ Announcement :    Release Notes :    Installation      Instructions :    Hardware Notes :    Readme :    Errata :    Checksums _

*Release 12.2* (October, 2020)    _ Announcement :    Release Notes :    Installation Instructions :    Hardware Notes :    Readme :    Errata :    Checksums _


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2020)

fernandel said:


> How safe is to downgrade or fresh install unsuported version 11,1, please?


It may or may not work. Downgrades are not supported in any case. Besides that 11.1 itself is unsupported too. It's been EoL since September 2018.

I suggest you _upgrade_ to 12.2 instead.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 13, 2020)

getopt said:


> Why did you choose the "Off-Topic-Forum" without mentioning the specs of your "computer"?
> 
> *Release 11.4* (June, 2020)    _ Announcement :    Release Notes :    Installation      Instructions :    Hardware Notes :    Readme :    Errata :    Checksums _
> 
> *Release 12.2* (October, 2020)    _ Announcement :    Release Notes :    Installation Instructions :    Hardware Notes :    Readme :    Errata :    Checksums _


I know  but I have have enough using scfb driver. I have installed 12.2 but I want to use Blender and FreeCAD on mine computer and not on my wofe's Windows one. For whatever reason after FreeBSD version 11.1 kms driver never work - black screen. I have FreeBAS on iMac 11.1 (late 2009) and many users try to help but never works. It works just when I have on FreeBSD 11.1 drivers from kernel.


----------



## getopt (Nov 13, 2020)

Is this still your problem?
Installation of FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE was successful on an iMac 11,1 with a Radeon HD 4850 GPU and I installed Xorg ?

Have you ever upgraded to the latest Apple Firmware?


----------



## fernandel (Nov 13, 2020)

getopt said:


> Is this still your problem?
> Installation of FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE was successful on an iMac 11,1 with a Radeon HD 4850 GPU and I installed Xorg ?
> 
> Have you ever upgraded to the latest Apple Firmware?


Yes, but this one is related for FreeNSD 11.2(https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/drm-next-kmod-and-11-2-release.66426/page-3#post-404681)
 when I got just black screen but on FreeBSD 11.1 with kernel kms drivers worked. Firmware is updated to the last on


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2020)

I still suggest you try 12.2. Things improve all the time, you may have struck out in the past but it's highly likely that issue has long been resolved.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 13, 2020)

fernandel said:


> Yes, but this one is related for FreeNSD 11.2(https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/drm-next-kmod-and-11-2-release.66426/page-3#post-404681)
> when I got just black screen but on FreeBSD 11.1 with kernel kms drivers worked. Firmware is updated to the last on


I am sorry, my wife was in rush and I didn't posted what I wanted .
My system is FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE now and is the same as was on 11.2...to know. I did upgrade on each version and try also legacy drivers withe the same result - black screen. I think 3 years I am on scfb driver.  And because that I want to install 11.1 or it will work dual boot 12.2 and 11.1.


----------



## getopt (Nov 13, 2020)

fernandel said:


> My system is FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE now and is the same as was on 11.2...to know. I did upgrade on each version and try also legacy drivers withe the same result - black screen.


For helping you more info is needed. At what stage do you get "black screen"?

Can you ssh to the box with "black screen" for debugging?

Please post output of `dmesg -a`.


----------

